# eclipse: wie benötigte Jar-file einbinden



## HannsW (3. Jun 2009)

Moin,

In c:\psvw\bin befindet sich die bnötigte psql.jar in der alle pervasive.database-classen sind.

In meinem Project schreibe ich :


```
import pervasive.database.*;
```
und in der classe 

```
private pervasive.database.Database dataBase;
	private pervasive.database.Session session;
```
was als 





> ..cannot be reolved as a type


 bemängelt wird.

was genau muss ich in Eclipse machen, um diese Routinen nutzen zu können?

tia
Hanns


----------



## Der Müde Joe (3. Jun 2009)

Aufs Projekt klicken..Properties --> Build Path --> Libraries
oder
Window --> Preferences --> User Libraries.
dann eine ganze Library erstellen (zb commons_lib mit allen benötigten apache commons)

und diese gleich wie oben ins Projekt einbinden.


----------



## HannsW (3. Jun 2009)

Hallo Joe,
danke für die Antwort. Inzwischen hatte ich ( wie, finde ich z.Zt. nicht mehr ), beim Projekt die Möglichkeit gefunden "fremde Jars (?)" einzubinden.
Im Unterschied zu Deinem Vorschlag gilt es bei mir dann nur für diese Projekt?

Und ohne IDE kommt das jar dann wie gewohnt in den Pfad?

Gruß Hanns


----------



## Der Müde Joe (3. Jun 2009)

>beim Projekt die Möglichkeit gefunden "fremde Jars (?)" einzubinden.

Eben: Properties --> Java Build Path --> Libraries --> Add xxx

(oder Shortcut: rechte Maustaste aufs Projekt --> Build Path --> Add xxx)

>Im Unterschied zu Deinem Vorschlag gilt es bei mir dann nur für diese Projekt?

Gilt sowieso immer nur für das entsprechnde Projekt. User Libraries haben den Vorteil, dass du gewisse Libs bündeln kannst --> eben die, welche du für ein Projekt brauchts oder solche die halt zusammen gehören. Schlussendlich musst du sowohl UserLibs wie auch andere Libs den jeweiligen Projekten zuordnen.

>Und ohne IDE kommt das jar dann wie gewohnt in den Pfad?

öhm..ja...wie auch immer


----------

